

Interesting cloud offering from ATT ... taking a shot at dethroning Terremark? - zbruhnke
http://cloudarchitect.att.com/Home/

======
zbruhnke
Pricing looks pretty solid too. Be interesting to see an EC2 vs Rackspace vs
ATT on this pricing model

------
wmf
I think AT&T is just a SoftLayer reseller.

